# Northerns



## FINAL_APPROACH_7 (Oct 21, 2006)

Found a ton of mallards over the long weekend 5 man limit of ducks and canadas every day....1 banded greenhead. This morning there was a stream of northern mallrds coming in from canada also. Cant wait for next weekend.


----------



## Chad32 (Jan 3, 2006)

Thanks for the report FA7!


----------



## mehlmi01 (Nov 3, 2006)

was this around Fargo?


----------



## FINAL_APPROACH_7 (Oct 21, 2006)

Nope


----------



## mehlmi01 (Nov 3, 2006)

well where abouts in the state were you?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Glad to hear as I have a house near your area. I've been debating with a buddy at Delta yesterday as to how many mallards there's still left in Canada....and this helps my cause.


----------



## Bandcollector02 (Oct 4, 2005)

If you look at the state of Arkansas' website they have daily reports on probably 50 or so mallards with satellite tracking devices. As of today (Nov 14), I would estimate that over half of the tagged birds are still in Canada. I would also estimate that 80% of the birds are in Canada, the Dakotas, and Minnesota. Check out the website @ http://waterfowl.cast.uark.edu/map.asp?Cmd=INIT


----------



## mehlmi01 (Nov 3, 2006)

great post! this is a really neat website


----------

